# New dentist



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Went yesterday to have a huge filling replaced coz it had fallen out.
I was greeted by A tanned skinned young man, anything below 55 seems young to me these days, he spoke to me in English, the assistant had already told him I was a Brit.
He asked if it was OK for him to treat me instead of my usual dentist, `as long as your a dentist´ replied -  
I asked him a few questions.
He comes from Syria
He has been here for 3 years
He's learnt German since he has been here. Blimey, I've been here for 13 years, I can have a simple conversation, cope with shopping, but to speak to people all day in the language !

He knows his job, even though the boss checked to make sure what he suggested to do was correct. given me a temporary filling because I need root canal treatment, building up of tooth and then topped with a crown which takes several visits and we are off on Sunday, fingers crossed, for a few days or maybe weeks, depends on circumstances that may arise.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I bet he was polite too. One of the nice traits of folk from those areas is that they generally show respect to OAPs.

It's always overseas tourists who offer me a seat on the underground. I don't need it, but it seems churlish to decline. 

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of the kindest doctors I ever encountered was from foreign shores. I was a small child and had a bad accident. All the other doctors just treated me as though I was a "nuisance". They sent for this lovely black man who charmed me into letting him look at and treat my injury. So gentle and so polite.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Been treated for dental problems in Portugal twice now and almost a pleasant experience. It did help that all the 'staff' were young ladies.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Reminds me of when Chris had his heart attack, Ray. He had chest pains a while later and got carted in to A&E. Turned out is was a classic case of Pericarditis. So classic that the cardiologist asked if all his juniors could come and listen to the crackling noise it makes. In filed a succession of beautiful young ladies who proceeded to lean over Chris to listen to his heart! 

I wonder if they all had a laugh, later, at his heart rate?


----------

